# deer steak marinade



## smker (Jan 8, 2013)

anyone have a good recipe for deer steaks?


----------



## smker (Jan 8, 2013)

an interesting idea,   give it alittle hickory/pecan smoke,   batter and then deep fat fried.


----------



## smker (Jan 9, 2013)

ok i copped out for an easier way,    i put the meat into the smoke for a few hours hickory/pecan













43774298.jpg



__ smker
__ Jan 9, 2013






flour batter,  salt,fresh ground black pepper,garlic salt













63485705.jpg



__ smker
__ Jan 9, 2013






evoo and butter













30144908.jpg



__ smker
__ Jan 9, 2013






with the pan drippings,  roast beef gravy mix and a can of cream of mushroom soup,













37869024.jpg



__ smker
__ Jan 9, 2013


















30582526.jpg



__ smker
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## rugbywaz (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks very good!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks very good!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 9, 2013)

Way to improvise. Looks Great!


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks great. I am lazy and use Allegro's Wild Game marinade.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## smker (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you, it was good


----------



## lostleader (Jan 10, 2013)

My first post so here it goes.

Take a slice of the loin about 3/4" or 1" think and pound them out to the size of a softball. 

Soak it soy sauce (I prefer kokmans) and then spread on cream cheese. 

Sprinkle in some salt, pepper, and garlic to taste. 

Roll up like a sushi roll and wrap with bacon. 

I usually cook them to about 145 or 150 INT. And crisp the bacon up on a sear burner if prefered.

My wife prefers this over a ribeye. Sorry I dont have pictures, but will get some soon if anyone is interested.

DC 33


----------



## smker (Jan 10, 2013)

sounds like it would be good,   tho in my older years i have to go easy on that salt


----------



## lostleader (Jan 13, 2013)

Start with a medallion






Pound out to the size of a softball






Spread on cream cheese add in a pinch of salt and pepper. Also add onions or peppers if you like






Roll up and wrap with bacon






Soak in a teriyaki marinade 






Grill to an internal temperature to 145 and then add the pepper jack cheese. Remove once the cheese is melted. 






Internal view and they were melt in your mouth delicious.






DC 33


----------



## jahenbo (Mar 25, 2013)

That looks excellent!!!! Me being me I just wonder how it would work with a little jalapeno pepper add to the mix.  I armadillo eggs when I grill so I may have to add the venison and see how it works out!!! Thanks for the idea.

Jay


----------



## flyinlizard (Jul 8, 2013)

With the medallions make sure to remove the silver skin before cooking.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 1, 2013)

My God, but that sounds gooooood.

Gary


----------



## jkenow (Oct 14, 2016)

Have you tried this in a smoker or just on the grill?


----------

